# Critical skills visa status



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi ,
I am working as Software developer in south africa from last 5 years with general work visa which is on our company name. And applied for critical skills visa on 8th May 2015. I submitted the copies of my
1. Microsoft Certificate , Membership Id Copies
2.IITPSA registration certificate, Membership ID copies
3. SAQA
4. Employement contract for next 5 years, employer repatriation guarantee and all relevant documents.

My application status on VFS website changed to
"Adjudicated Application for - has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/22/2015 . and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection. "

Can you please tell me what does the above status mean????. Application accepted or any problem in the application.
Is it mandatory to submit the written Letter from IITPSA professional body?? which i don't have, but i submitted the copies of my IITPSA certificate and id card copies.

Your help Highly appreciated.

I will post you the next updated status...
Thanks


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi All,
I collected the Critical skills VISA today but issued only for one year even though i submitted the employment extension contract for 5 years. Applied on 8th May 2015 and collected today Took 2 weeks to finalize the Permit.
I think there is no need of confirmation letter from IITPSA. Thats how i got the Permit, but issued with wrong Job Title.
They did a mistake reg the Job title of my Permit. I am working as Senior software programmer and it is also described in my employment contract. But my SAQA is on electrical Engineering .
For some reason they wrote it as "To Take up employement as Electrical engineering".
So the VFS agent told that they will sent the VISA and my Employement documents back to DHA to get the proper VISA.


----------



## Etoar (Jul 2, 2015)

Congrats! May I ask what occupation/critical skill category you used in your application?


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Senior Programmer. but they included the company name in VISA. "Take up employement as Senior prgmr with xxcompanynamexxx"


----------



## Kinga43 (Jul 9, 2015)

thats a good question. By the way, is it a good paid job over there? I am also in IT and I am thinking about a major change in my life. Do u think Saudi it would be a good choice for me?


----------



## Etoar (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh I see ravi0917, that means you would have to reapply for another permit of you switch jobs as it is a change of condition 

If I may ask, are you a Microsoft Developer?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Etoar said:


> Oh I see ravi0917, that means you would have to reapply for another permit of you switch jobs as it is a change of condition
> 
> If I may ask, are you a Microsoft Developer?


Hi Etoar, 

Yes, one needs to apply for a change of conditions if the company is mentioned on the critical skills visa and you take up employment with a new company.


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi LegalMan,
I collected my VISA issued for 5 years after sending mails to DHA with Employer name. Department of Home Affairs - IMMIGRATION. 
Can I apply and work for any other company?
If I cannot work using this skills permit then it will become like as I renewed my current General work permit to another 5 years. 
Is it possible to get a Critical Skills VISA without a company name mentioned on VISA.?
DHA will not issue 5yrs permit without company name.


----------



## erickmatsebula (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello.

How can one go about obtaining a letter of verification for aa critical skills visa. I work for a contractor from site to site. Each site has an hr department for that particular client. Given their lack of knowledge on visas, they tend too give me a hard time and may sometimes make me miss out on certain opportunities. Regards, eric


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Is your permit valid for 5 years? if yes then apply for PR it will be out in 5 months tops . Easiest way out.


----------



## saranit89 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi I have applied iitpsa membership applied they sent the membership card to India through normal post.can anyone please let me know how many days it will take


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

saranit89 said:


> Hi I have applied iitpsa membership applied they sent the membership card to India through normal post.can anyone please let me know how many days it will take


Hm!. A normal post might take ages to reach you. Any reason you didn’t opt for a courier service? Can you atleast track on normal post?


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Greetings,

How long does it take to finalize a critical skills visa nowadays?

Thanks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

It depends on where you apply. If you apply from INSIDE South Africa then it takes 5 to 10 days. But if you are applying at your the embassy in your home country then it take a lot longer and varies for each country.


----------

